# imovie quits



## bluemu1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I imported a video from my iphone 4s to imovie. It wouldn't upload to YouTube, so I googled why not. I followed instruction I found online and changed the settings in imovie as instructed. Now imovie quits unexpectedly. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Linking to instructions you followed would be helpful.

I would start /Applications/Utilities/Console, click the Show Log List button at top, then in list that appears, click the All Messages heading.
The right panel of window should show error messages and warnings. Look for any related to iMovie and post if any.


----------



## bluemu1 (Jun 11, 2012)

link to suggested settings changes in iMovie is:

answers.yahoo.com/question/index;ylt=AtUJKTqF1skdPKXXepwigChu.Bd,;ylv=3?qid=20090628192320AA1UtZW

error messages concerning iMovie were "iMovie crashed report sent to User/Library/etc.....................

Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

bluemu1 said:


> link to suggested settings changes in iMovie is:
> 
> answers.yahoo.com/question/index;ylt=AtUJKTqF1skdPKXXepwigChu.Bd,;ylv=3?qid=20090628192320AA1UtZW
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.

You are going to have to paste more of the error messages than that. (just copy and paste between code tags.
(code}your text(/code) <--- just use square parenthesis instead of the round ones I used here.

The error log for iMovie should also be in that Console program under something like ~/Library/Logs

The *User/Library/etc....* you posted does not look right.


----------



## bluemu1 (Jun 11, 2012)

The error messages are on my MacBook. We are emailing here on my pc. I uploaded the error messages on a stick but they will not upload as attachments on this email for some reason. I have no email on my Macbook.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Not much I can offer with such limited info, it could be anything.

Best option at this point I could suggest would be deleting any preferences files for iMovie in the ~/Library/Application Support folder.


----------



## bluemu1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for your help. Do you know how to change password for email on MacBook. I've forgotten mine.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

bluemu1 said:


> Do you know how to change password for email on MacBook. I've forgotten mine.


It all depends on your email provider.
If your email account is from your internet service provider you will likely need to contact them.
If your email account is from Gmail, Hotmail, etc, they usually have online tools for reminding you or resetting the password.


----------

